# Teaching English, psychotherapy, places to live!



## Cactused (Jun 11, 2011)

Howdy y'alls,

My fiance and I are contemplating moving to Italy in the fall. I am in the process of gathering documents for dual citizenship through my grandparents, but this might take some time. 

We still wish to move to Italy, and are interested in learning more about jobs that might be available to people with little Italian, and master's degrees in counseling psychology. We are up for teaching English, counseling for English speakers, tour guides?? up for anything. 

Any thoughts on job prospects, cool places to live where there might be some interest in contemplative studies, self-growth, spiritual development without being too "spiritual." This is by no means a must, and we mostly just want to live among friendly people.

Any thoughts, suggestions, or ideas would be most appreciated.

Warm Wishes,
Cactus Ed

P.S. I realize that Siclia might be more economically depressed that the North, but we will be there for 3 weeks in Sept & Oct for our honeymoon, and could check things out or meet up!


----------

